# Sticky  Are Your Eggs Fertile?



## CuteLittleBirdies

*
Are Your Eggs Fertile?

You have been waiting patiently for months! You have carefully selected and prepared your pair making sure they are old enough, they have a good breeding diet, and they are in breeding condition. They have had a nest box for some time and have finally started laying eggs! Now the next and most logical question we all ask ourselves- are they fertile?

Here are some pictures of my eggs as they develop to help you figure out this very question if you are not sure

Are Your Eggs Fertile?

*


----------

